# Perkins 1/4 scale hit n miss



## mcjustis

Here are some pictures of my Perkins I've been working on.  I've had the castings now for a year or so.  I got them from Bishop Repair in southern Indiana.  He just happens to be about twenty minutes from me.  The kit I got is superb.  I haven't had any trouble with any part of it at all.  I would recommend this engine to anyone looking for their next build.  
I am changing mine a little from stock.  I'm adding electronic ignition rather than using the points.  Just will make for a cleaner install I think.  I got the ignition system, spark plug, and a few other goodies from Jerry Howell's website.  
So far I haven't had any trouble with anything.  The only part I screwed up on was a flywheel that I dropped after I had finished it.  It cracked the edge a little.  I think I may just JB weld it and clean that up.  It's going to be painted anyway.  
I would love to see anyone else's Perkins.  I haven't seen hardly anything about them on the web.  I think for the price I paid ( I think was about $250 ) it's tough to beat.  

Thanks, 
Martin


----------



## fallnhorse

I don't understand why they aren't more popular. I'm building one right now. I'm just behind where you are. I'm also going to put a electronic ignition in it. I also hand to remake my connecting rod out of alumium because of a Opps a daisy. But a real practical engine to build and casting i bought of ebay for $175.


----------



## mcjustis

I thought I got a good deal on mine.  Nice.  So far it's been a fairly straightforward engine to build.  Got any pictures?

Thanks, 
Martin


----------



## gus

Hi Martin,

Your engine looks good. Looks like the casting supplier did a very good grit blasting job and casting finish looks great.


----------



## mcjustis

Gus,  They are some pretty good castings. A friend of mine bought a set when I did and his had some flashing in the side where it says Perkins.   He talked to Mr. Bishop (the guy we purchased from) and he sorted through several boxes of casting kits and found my buddy one that  had no casting junk in the letters.  Pretty stand up guy.    I haven't found any flaws in my castings, and everything machines very well.   Martin


----------



## gus

I was auditing foundry suppliers in China and Taiwan. The Taiwanese C.I. castings are best. C.I. done to J.I.S. ---------F.C. standards. They can meet F.C. standards spot on and if well above. All C.I. castings are defettered and shot blasted to bare metal.


----------



## mcjustis

I don't know where the castings came from, but I can say I haven't found any hard spots, or other 'junk' in any of them.  Very easy to machine.  Got a little more done on it today.  
Martin


----------



## mcjustis

Got the governer on it.  Finished some parts and I was able to assemble the gov. seems to work like it should.  Not sure where to start on the spring tension, but I'm guessing most anything will work.
Martin


----------



## mcjustis

Okay guys, technical question.   Anyone know the general rpm of one of these?  I spun the engine up with a drill to see if the governer works and it does.  Obviously the tighter the spring, the faster is has to go before locking out  the exhaust valve .  So anybody have some specs?  I seem to remember from somewhere that about 600 rpm was a good one for a hit miss, but I can't seem to find where I read that.  I also need the rpm for the electronic ignition to figure where to put the hall effect pick up magnet.  Anybody help??

thanks, 
Martin


----------



## fallnhorse

Not sure about what the RPM is. I just fired mine up last night for the first time. Nothing better than a piece of metal turning into a running engine. 

I will have to put a tape on my flywheel and hit it with the digital tach. My latch wasn't tripping fast enough. So i just did it manually. Still pretty fun. Need some tuning on the mechanism as a whole. This is my second engine build so of course still little crude but a vast improvement over my first. 

Was a lot easier to get running that my 1/8 galloway for the first time.

Next to build a propane demand valve or finish it. Half way there. Want to run this engine on propane.

Still need to build grease caps. Makes a oily mess using a squirt can.


----------



## mcjustis

Fallnhorse, 

Congrats on getting it running... That's an accomplishment.  Any idea on what color/colors you're going to finish it in?  

Here's the link to the grease cups I used on mine.  I know we all want to make all the parts of our engines, but for $4 I couldn't pass it up. 

http://www.pmmodelengines.com/shop/lubrication/grease-cups/

Martin


----------



## fallnhorse

Good price is right. That's cool i live 10 miles from PM research. I'll have to stop up there. You would think a redwing would be my first build. Maybe next time. I'll think i'll finish it red with gold trim.


----------



## mcjustis

Wow, that would be a place I'd visit daily if I lived that far from it.   I'd just go check out the eye candy.  I'd like to do a redwing someday, but they are so darn expensive.  I paid half of what the redwing cost for my Perkins.

Martin


----------



## KB3BYT

Where can I get complete plans for the Perkins hit N miss engine? I find castings are sold for a few $$$ but I can't find the plans for ALL the rest of the parts.


----------



## mcjustis

The plans come with the castings.  At least they did when I bought mine.  He (Bishop Repair) had many more sets when I got mine.  Where are you seeing casting sets for a few bucks?
Martin


----------



## mcjustis

If you Google Bishop Repair in Crothersvlle Indiana you should get a phone number.  Might be worth a call.
Martin


----------



## KB3BYT

mcjustis said:


> The plans come with the castings.  At least they did when I bought mine.  He (Bishop Repair) had many more sets when I got mine.  Where are you seeing casting sets for a few bucks?
> Martin


Correction   Few HUNDRED bucks.


----------



## Philipintexas

FALLNHORSE: Re. your question about RPM, On my best engine, fully warmed up, my goal is to have them almost stop, fire, keep running. 600 RPM seems excessive, they are just for show. My goal is SLOW.

Very nice work on yours, I may try that model someday.


----------



## bridgeport13b

Just curious if there is any info on the casting as I was wanting to cast one of these engines, were do I  get the blue prints


----------



## mcjustis

Wow, long time no update....
Here are a few pictures of it all finished.


----------



## Rudy

Nice engine! Why do you want to run it on propane? Is it something that is common on sutch engines?
Does it require a special condenser and pressure regulator?


----------



## fallnhorse

I run on propane because my wife doesn't like the smell of white fuel in the house. I use a jerry howell suction diaphram homade, and use a propane regulator off a BBQ grill with a gauge to watch PSI.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaVh6WZX9L0[/ame]

I need to refine some of my machining....but this is my second engine.


----------

